# Sharing My Michigan Garden



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2010)

Milkweed patch & 3 colors of flowers.






















Ligularia






Crocosmia


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful photos of your garden Dot! Show us more! Please, of course. 

I grow Crocosmia in containers; I start them indoors in April. They're still probably three weeks to a month before blooming. I love them. And I haven't even seen the flower stalks on my ligularia yet; they're still leafing out!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow! Now that's a sight I never thought I'd see - crocosmia in Michigan!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jul 15, 2010)

Those photos could be in magazines!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 15, 2010)

It's all so very nice, Dot. I used to grow Crocosmias in containers on my roof at the other house. Yours are awesome! Your Milkweed patch is out of this world, and the color of those Ligularia flowers is to die for! :drool: Such beautiful photography too!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2010)

Cool, the photo of the red one looks like something out of Avatar!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 15, 2010)

Great pics Dot!!!! I esp. love Crocosmia!!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Jul 15, 2010)

Lucifer's racemes where always a favorite.

Any birdlife monopolizing this clump?


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 15, 2010)

Amazing colours!!!


----------



## Hera (Jul 15, 2010)

Your garden rocks!


----------



## jewel (Jul 15, 2010)

Fantastic! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2010)

Clark said:


> Any birdlife monopolizing this clump?


Not that I've seen yet. But I have two hummingbird feeders hanging nearby, and the hummers hang around them a lot.


----------



## Heather (Jul 17, 2010)

Crocosmia!!! 

I think that's what I am growing! Is it a bulb? Someone gave me a bunch and I planted them, they are getting ready to bloom but the leaves look a bit different….I will post a photo! Was going to wait until it bloomed to start picking your guys' brains! 
Thanks!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 17, 2010)

Acidanthera (_Gladiolus callianthus_) has similar looking foliage to Crocosmia, but has fragrant white flowers with a dark eye. They are also sold as bulbs.


----------



## Heather (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks Joanne! Mine definitely have the orange/red bud color of the crocosmia. Your foliage is right on tho - looks just like mine. 
I had wondered if I had something that was related to gladiolas - now I know! I like yours too (don't like Glads too much though!)


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2010)

perty!!

My wife is very jealous now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 17, 2010)

Heather said:


> Crocosmia!!!
> 
> I think that's what I am growing! Is it a bulb? Someone gave me a bunch and I planted them, they are getting ready to bloom but the leaves look a bit different….I will post a photo! Was going to wait until it bloomed to start picking your guys' brains!
> Thanks!!


Yes, they came to me as bulbs. Didn't bloom the first year I planted them (last year), but they are making quite a show this year. 

I'll look forward to seeing a photo of your flowers/plants, Heather. I like your glads, Joanne.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2010)

Some more snippets:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 19, 2010)

Beautiful texture in those photos Dot! :clap:

What is the orangey flower in the fourth photo? It's pretty.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2010)

It's called a blackberry lily because its seeds are round & black -- and they spread like mad!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful Belamcanda and Echinacea! I'm ashamed to admit I am not recognizing the tiny blue flowers shown in the third photo down from the top.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 20, 2010)

I like your compositions a lot!!!! Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 20, 2010)

Very Nice Dot, your garden looks like a wonderful place to hang out in the morning, and have a cup of coffee.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2010)

A few more photos:


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2010)

Some beautiful pics again Dot!!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 30, 2010)

Lovely shots Dot!


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 30, 2010)

Ahhh, they're all nice, but I'm especially enamored with the lovely grasses in that last shot! It seems like I had some of that grass with those amazing seed heads growing at one time by a water feature in my garden. I'll have to go dig thru my photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Ahhh, they're all nice, but I'm especially enamored with the lovely grasses in that last shot! It seems like I had some of that grass with those amazing seed heads growing at one time by a water feature in my garden. I'll have to go dig thru my photos.


Do you mean the yellow-greenish one? That's bamboo grass. Spreads like mad. Do you want some???


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 31, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Do you mean the yellow-greenish one? That's bamboo grass. Spreads like mad. Do you want some???



Thanks!  I think the stuff I was referring to is called quaking oat grass. Maybe they call it bamboo grass too, I dunno. I'd love some! :wink: I have nowhere to plant it, though, as my space is very limited now. A few bushes, a couple of vines and some annuals have used up all my outdoor space.  A move is in my future, but I don't know when it will be -- 4 months or maybe 10 months?


----------



## Bolero (Aug 31, 2010)

Gorgeous plants! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 31, 2010)

nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Thanks!  I think the stuff I was referring to is called quaking oat grass. Maybe they call it bamboo grass too, I dunno. I'd love some! :wink: I have nowhere to plant it, though, as my space is very limited now. A few bushes, a couple of vines and some annuals have used up all my outdoor space.  A move is in my future, but I don't know when it will be -- 4 months or maybe 10 months?


Whenever you want some -- I have plenty. I recognize the quaking oat grass name also -- it's probably more accurate.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 1, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Thanks!  I think the stuff I was referring to is called quaking oat grass.





SlipperFan said:


> Whenever you want some -- I have plenty. I recognize the quaking oat grass name also -- it's probably more accurate.


It's Northern Oats grass to me!


----------



## etex (Sep 1, 2010)

Lovely photos of a magnificent garden!! Your photos are a work of art!


----------



## toddybear (Sep 2, 2010)

That Crocosmia is crazy! I can't seem to capture the real colour like you have!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2011)

It's Fall in Michigan. When I looked out the window early this morning, the quiet light played softly on the emerging colors. I had to take a few snapshots:


























And when the sun was out brighter:


----------



## koshki (Oct 9, 2011)

"Snapshots." Geez, what an understatement!


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice snapshots! I love the fog and the anemones!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 9, 2011)

wow!


----------



## Clark (Oct 12, 2011)

Picturesque!

btw, Euonymus alata has just started to catch fire here.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful photos Dot. Too bad those tall grasses don't grow here.


----------



## Hera (Oct 12, 2011)

Wonderful, I feel like I was there. I love fall.


----------

